# Domaincheck auf JSP Basis?



## math66 (25. Nov 2005)

hallo, ich möchte in meine seite einen check einbauen, ob eine domain noch frei ist. gibt es da schon was fertiges auf jsp/servlet basis? es sollte alle gängigen domainendungen unterstützt werden

danke


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (25. Nov 2005)

versuch ne verbindung zu der eingegebenen addresse einzugeben..ist zwar keine garantie dass es geht..aber immerhin!

oder benutz nen vorhandenen Domain-Checker


----------



## Guest (25. Nov 2005)

http://java.sun.com/developer/JDCTechTips/2005/tt0816.html#1


----------

